# Sloane Square style



## sloaney (Jun 25, 2006)

It's another very sweaty afternoon in London today. I just came back from Sloane Square and walked around King's Road. It's my first time exploring the area in depth. Most of this will be probably old news for members who have frequented this area, but I was quite struck by the style of those walking around Sloane Square and up/down King's Road. 

The best way to describe the area is as the equivalent of Manhattan's Upper East Side, but definitely for a very young post-University crowd. Even more so than the Upper East Side, the (extreme) homogeneity of the style is very apparent. 

For men, the standard uniform is a a polo shirt (preferrably Polo Ralph Lauren) and/or casual shirt with sleeves rolled up, and khaki shorts. Shoes are invariably penny loafers or boat shoes. The preferred watch is a Rolex Submariner. 

For women, there are two uniforms. Either the female equivalent of what is described above, or a "bohmenian chic" ensamble of blouse and skirt. Oversized sunshades, especially Gucci's, are very popular.

In short, everyone is young, fit, beautiful and (looks) wealthy. It is really a pleasant area to visit, with outdoor cafes and mid-priced stores.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sloaney: It sounds like you have just returned from a wonderful stroll about town...sort of makes me want to fly off to London for a visit. Welcome to the forum. I will look forward to reading your future posts.


----------



## nonnon (Dec 6, 2004)

I love Chelsea! I have lived over there and I think it is a great residential area. It some ways it is like the upper east side, but I consider it closer to the upper west side. It is less stuffy than Mayfair and St. James! Anyway glad you enjoyed your walkabout.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

_".....Something 'bout the buildings in Chelsea that kills me...."_
Ok, so that was originally about NYC, but hey it just seemed kinda appropriate !


----------



## Morris (Feb 13, 2006)

sloaney said:


> For men, the standard uniform is a a polo shirt (preferrably Polo Ralph Lauren) and/or casual shirt with sleeves rolled up, and khaki shorts.


I thought shorts were frowned upon in the U.K. and especially Europe.


----------



## sloaney (Jun 25, 2006)

Morris said:


> I thought shorts were frowned upon in the U.K. and especially Europe.


It is really warm today. I don't think anyone would be upset if one is seen wearing shorts walking about the outdoors on a hot weekend. It would be insane to wear a pair of jeans. A lot of stores (even Hackett) do not have air conditioning!


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

Welcome Sloaney.

I too like that area, though it's a little too glitzy for my taste (a bit Gin and Jag if you know what I mean - lots of European bankers about) and tend to prefer areas like Barnes, Putney, Mortlake etc. 

I notice you get quite a lot of linen suits in summer as well. In cooler weather you get the boat shoes/officers' pinks/blazer/polo shirt with turned up collar look too. 

Shorts are no more frowned upon in the UK than they are in the US, its just that we generally don't have warm enough weather for people to wear them much. They probably wouldn't be worn for any kind of 'smart' occasion though, and they don't seem to have caught on in the dress down office environment either.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

In winter, do a pashmina count on women. 

Sloaneys are a pashmina-lovin' bunch. It doesn't matter that they're five years ago.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

VS said:


> In winter, do a pashmina count on women.
> 
> Sloaneys are a pashmina-lovin' bunch. It doesn't matter that they're five years ago.


At least they've moved on (a little) from the ubiquitous Hermes scarf of 15 years ago! 

(I mean I _like_ Hermes and their scarves look good but _everyone_ was wearing them back then!)


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Why do the guys wear Polo ponys on their shirts? Cant they get in to a real club?


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*Well said Literide*

Why would a sloaney wear the polo pony unless they were shamming?


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome, sloaney. Thanks for the report. Feel free to visit the British forum and make another report!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

LondonFogey said:


> ...officers' pinks...


What, in a Brit context, are those? The only reference I am aware of was the old US dress pants issued to US Army officers in the WWII period, which weren't pink at all but rather a funny khaki colour.


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> What, in a Brit context, are those? The only reference I am aware of was the old US dress pants issued to US Army officers in the WWII period, which weren't pink at all but rather a funny khaki colour.


They are bright red casual trousers worn by off-duty officers in the British army (possibly only the Guards regiments, but I'm not sure) or those seeking to look like one. They are usually worn with a blazer and open shirt, although older men usually wear a tie. It's quite a common upper-middle-class London look around the barracks areas like Knightsbridge etc.

I have only heard them referred to as officers' pinks but am not sure if that is the real title or if it they are compulsory 'mufti' wear for officers f(as bowler hats are for formal mufti dress occasions).


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks, LF. I was unaware that what you described was an unofficial "uniform" for Household officers (presumably Cavalry only?), obviously in the US red pants have different associations, i.e. sailing, Nantucket summering, etc.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

"Thus an open double-breasted blazer, crisp shirt, snazzy tie, but with crumpled red jeans and scruffy suedes is the uniform of off-duty Guards officers."

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/opinion/main.jhtml?xml=/opinion/2003/04/06/do0606.xml


----------



## fullgrain (Jan 5, 2007)

> For men, the standard uniform is a a polo shirt (preferrably Polo Ralph Lauren) and/or casual shirt with sleeves rolled up, and khaki shorts. Shoes are invariably penny loafers or boat shoes.


This is exactly what all the boys in my high school wore in the eighties.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Old Brompton said:


> "Thus an open double-breasted blazer, crisp shirt, snazzy tie, but with crumpled red jeans and scruffy suedes is the uniform of off-duty Guards officers."
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/opinion/main.jhtml?xml=/opinion/2003/04/06/do0606.xml


Thank, OB, that quote is a great find. Glad to see you got that link posted before you got hammered. Now I must find some photos!

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Finally, some photos of the Guards off-duty "uniform" (I knew I would find some!).

The first photo is of Prince Charles walking with Simon Tomlinson, the chairman of the Beaufort Polo Club. Note Tomlinson's red pants (unsullied by an iron) and battered blazer. Note also the fellow in the rear left background, with faded reds. Tomlinson is wearing a US-style "repp" tie...presumably he was never in the military?



These two photos are of Major Ronald Ferguson, retired of the Life Guards (and father of Sarah). Note large blazer buttons, flannels, and suede monk-straps. Although not visible here, he has 4 buttons on each cuff.



This photo is of an undentified man on the right (walking with Armand Hammer). It is I think reasonable to assume this man is a retired Guards officer, as the tie indicates. Note also the suede monk-straps, shapeless flannels, and 8-button blazer. I wish we knew this man's name, as he is displaying immense style.



Is this the correct look?
London Fogey? Old Brompton?

DD


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

Yes this is pretty much the Sloane Square look, but not strictly speaking a Guards/army look. Younger men (under 35 ish) would not wear ties though, they seem to go for a more laid back yachty style these days - they would wear the same blazer but with a polo shirt, highlighted hair, wrap around sunglasses and more likely jeans rather than red trousers. The very pale suede shoes look a bit naff to me - the darker variety, heavily scuffed, seem more stylish.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*I just came back...*

from a lunch meeting with an English law firm partner.

When I mentioned "Sloane Ranger" to him, he of course remembered the 80's and made a breif comment that these were childeren of rich Mayfair/Knightsbridge people or "home county toffs". And smiled breifly as he always does when I mention something quintessentially British to him.

Looks like this is a parallel to New Hampshire crowd. And they dress chick as young well-to-do people should.

Also, the whole Jilly Cooper "Polo" crowd. From polo photos one can see people still dress that way - see prince William at Getty's - 71542679.

SO - it's white and red trousers ))

Andrey


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

*sloaney..did you go to the pub ?*

see the favoutite pub thread on the Brit section..lots of very good pubs for people watching very close to sloane sq../.SW1 area


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

going grey said:


> see the favoutite pub thread on the Brit section..lots of very good pubs for people watching very close to sloane sq../.SW1 area


The Grenadier comes to mind of course. Theres also a restaurant/bar right on the NE corner of the square left of the theatre, cant remember the name but pretty much Sloan central in the late 90s as I recall


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

The Admiral Codrington, Chelsea, and the White Horse, Parson's Green (aka the Sloaney Pony) are both archetypal Sloane pubs, although they have changed a bit since the Sloane heydey in the eighties - a bit more baseball cap and gastro now. The Flask in Highgate was very Sloane in the eighties, but is now pure Notting Hill trustafarian set - ie, the sons and daughters of the eighties Sloanes.


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

Literide said:


> Theres also a restaurant/bar right on the NE corner of the square left of the theatre, cant remember the name but pretty much Sloan central in the late 90s as I recall


Oriel, underwhelming.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Trommel said:


> Oriel, underwhelming.


Thats it! Good place for Banger & Mash on the go, maybe a few hotties at the downstairs bar. 
Hows the Blue Bar at the Berkely doing?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Not to beat this to death, but here's a couple more photos. The first of an unidentified man at a polo match.



The second photo is of Sean O'Dwyer, former secretary to Prince Andrew. Prior to that he commanded the 1st Battalion Irish Guards as a light-colonel.



DD


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

Literide said:


> Hows the Blue Bar at the Berkely doing?


Pleasant little room, but monstrously expensive. The Donovan Bar in Browns is in a similar vein but bigger.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Another Sloane ...*

the lates UK GQ (with Naomi) has a Sloane article - although it began with Kate Middleton, the writer ened of with a description of his girlfriend of the 80's. Nice stuff.

Andrey


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Is this the correct look?
> London Fogey? Old Brompton?
> 
> DD


Yes, that's it DD. Many thanks for these smashing pics! I am quite concerned with Tomlinson's hair, which to me seems far too long in back; looks as if it's touching his collar. I agree with LF in regards to younger men wearing jeans, often in a cream or a stone colour. Along with sportcoat or blazer they sometimes tend to wear dress shirts with top 2 or 3 buttons left open. Also, suede horsebit loafers instead of monk strap shoes.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*If interested ...*

maybe someone can post this - a similar style of blazer - on Spike Milligan and Prince Charles - Corbis DWF15-211418

Andrey


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here is that photo of the PoW and Mulligan. Looks like a really heavy wool for Mulligan's blazer. Nice big silver buttons, too (where does one get semi-spherical metal buttons in N. America?).


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Here is that photo of the PoW and Mulligan. Looks like a really heavy wool for Mulligan's blazer. Nice big silver buttons, too (where does one get semi-spherical metal buttons in N. America?).


*Milligan in Royal Artillery tie. Read about his war years in his biography "Hitler, My Part in His Downfall".*


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*And another one ...*

of those Sloane style pictures - Prince Harry at polo (Gettyimages - 71542679).

Anybody can post? What shoes are these ?

Andrey


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Khnelben said:


> of those Sloane style pictures - Prince Harry at polo (Gettyimages - 71542679).
> Anybody can post? What shoes are these ?


Here's the photo. Those _are_ nice shoes on Harry...can anyone identify?

Here is his brother at a polo match: note the fellow in the background (with yellow carnation) wearing blazer, yellow pants, and brown suede tassel loafers.


----------



## Keith Adams (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm not so sure that Mulligan / Milligan's tie is Royal Artillery as T&A were selling the same tie some time ago in their stores.

I could be wrong of course but I would think they would know that it's not good form to sell regimental ties to the general public.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*I want ...*

to buy a pair of shoes like Harry's but in black leather - who would have them?

Perhaps Weston has something similar? Or New & Lingwood?

What would be a reasonable priced alternative?

Andrey


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Keith Adams said:


> I'm not so sure that Mulligan / Milligan's tie is Royal Artillery as T&A were selling the same tie some time ago in their stores.
> 
> I could be wrong of course but I would think they would know that it's not good form to sell regimental ties to the general public.


He did serve in the Royal Artillery.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Khnelben said:


> to buy a pair of shoes like Harry's but in black leather - who would have them?
> 
> Perhaps Weston has something similar? Or New & Lingwood?
> 
> ...


Try Church's. a couple of styles which may fit the bill are the Darwin and the Keats
Slightly better priced than either Weston or N&L ( which IIRC are own label C&J's no ? )


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> Tomlinson is wearing a US-style "repp" tie...presumably he was never in the military?
> DD


A number of British regimental ties have the diagonals the opposite way to the "usual" giving them the appearance of the "repp". I believe Tomlinson to have held the rank of Captain and it could well be the tie of his old regiment.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> He did serve in the Royal Artillery.


INdeed he did hence the equally hilarious title 'Rommell: 'Gunner Who?'' I fancy those domed buttons are Royal Artillery too. Hard to tell but the cannon shape is almost discernible.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Finally, some photos of the Guards off-duty "uniform" (I knew I would find some!).
> 
> The first photo is of Prince Charles walking with Simon Tomlinson, the chairman of the Beaufort Polo Club. Note Tomlinson's red pants (unsullied by an iron) and battered blazer. Note also the fellow in the rear left background, with faded reds. Tomlinson is wearing a US-style "repp" tie...presumably he was never in the military?
> 
> ...


Isnt tomlinsons's tie Charterhouse old school? Except the stripes are going the wrong way.....maybe its marks and sparks!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Khnelben said:


> to buy a pair of shoes like Harry's but in black leather - who would have them?
> 
> Perhaps Weston has something similar? Or New & Lingwood?
> 
> ...


www.shiptonandheneage.com > loafers


----------



## Mr Smartypants (May 20, 2006)

Morris said:


> I thought shorts were frowned upon in the U.K. and especially Europe.


I was out a couple of weeks ago in the unseasonally warm weather in Sloane Square with a friend of mine. Dressed in our usual cold weather attire, she wore her english spirit on her sleeve.

"Who do these people thinking they are, wearing shorts and the like..." she said.

"Its winter, not spring!"


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Couldn't resist posting this photo, for two reasons.

1. This man needs no introduction. He's showing how easy it is to look sloppy with the blazer unbuttoned, compared to, say, the old fellow with the mustache escorting Armand Hammer (in a previous post) who is pulling off the look very nattily.



2. I like the redhead.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here is Simon Tomlinson again with the Prince of Wales. Tomlinson has gotten a haircut for this photo. Red chinos/jeans and suede shoes. Is this the "Sloane" look of the previous generation? Assuming Prince Harry represents, in part, the look of the current generation?


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

What a great thread and an interesting read. A pleasure to revitalise it.

Red/maroon trousers (moleskin for winter) are traditional to the cavalry - 11th Hussars. 

The 11th Hussars were known by the nickname of 'The Cherrypickers', this goes back to the Peninsula War (1809-1814), when a patrol of the 11th was caught by the French in an orchard at San Martin de Trebejo. In 1840 the 11th adopted cherry-coloured trousers, which has been continued to the present day by the current regiment The King's Royal Hussars.

8 button blazers are connected with regimental polo. The buttons are normally regimental taken from the service dress but struck in silver.

Hope this helps


----------



## Henry (May 4, 2006)

Wales is pretty representative.

The loafers look like my Alfred Sargents - Suttons. Shipton and Heneage (whom I think someone else mentioned) carry them under their own name.

EDIT on closer inspection I am 95% positive they are Suttons.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

It seems that Charles wears jodhpurs whereas his sons wear white jeans to play polo, like these:

https://www.polistas.com/online-shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=74

Leon


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Zingari said:


> What a great thread and an interesting read. A pleasure to revitalise it.
> 
> Red/maroon trousers (moleskin for winter) are traditional to the cavalry - 11th Hussars.
> 
> ...


That helps immensely.

DD


----------



## upthewell10 (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone have any idea who makes those socks Harry has on?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's the No. 1 Dress of the 11th Hussars.



DD


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Flash Harry would be proud of the fellow's whiskers.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

The young princes in what would seem to be modern-day Sloane Square style.



DocD


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> The young princes in what would seem to be modern-day Sloane Square style.
> 
> DocD


Not in my recent experience. You should see the tat that "Gieves" sells!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

How do they get their pants so wrinkled? Never wash them? I have found that khakis will lose a lot of wrinkles when washed, even if you don't press them afterwards.

DocD


----------



## Taxi_driver (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's an 'infamous' royal sloan at Cannes with a friend.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's the photo. Those _are_ nice shoes on Harry...can anyone identify?


This has been bugging me for a while and assuming he's wearing RTW shoes then there are only two models which come close to what he's wearing:

the Crocket & Jones "Marston"...

...and the New & Lingwood "Dustin".

Ironically, Alden also makes a brown suede high-vamp penny loafer (3554, on the Plaza last) which is also a close match!

DocD


----------

